# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  भूले बिसरे चित्र

## INDIAN_ROSE22

:clap::clap:

सचिन तेंदुलकर पप्सी को चेच करते हुए

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वसीम अकरम अपने जवानी के दिनों में

----------


## mdimran

aur phoyo upload karo

----------


## sushilnkt

*आप कहा पर हो फोटो के साथ सब की डिटेल भी दो*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> *आप कहा पर हो फोटो के साथ सब की डिटेल भी दो*


मित्र लगा दी है डिटेल

----------


## Black Pearl

दोस्तों हम सबके फेवरेट सचिन के कुछ फोटो मेरे पास हैं, शायद उनमे से कुछ आपको पसंद आयेंगे...

----------


## Black Pearl

साड्डे सचिन पाजी भी मस्ती करते हैं..........

----------


## Black Pearl

सचिन अपनी मिसेज के साथ

----------


## lalji1964

बहुत खूब   , भाई साहब ,आपने तो यह सूत्र बनाकर बड़ा अच्चा कम किया ! मुझसे रेपु ते सन पॉइंट ++ लीजिये !

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

संदीप जी रेपो सवीकार करे

----------


## Black Pearl

> संदीप जी रेपो सवीकार करे


धन्यवाद आपका, आपका सूत्र काफी अच्छा है, इसे थोडा गति दीजिए.

मेरे पास कुछ और भी फोटो हैं, उन्हें भी पोस्ट करूँगा

----------


## Black Pearl

.............

----------


## Black Pearl

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Black Pearl

*अगर नियामक आज्ञा दें तो मैं, सचिन के बचपन की एक फोटो पोस्ट करना चाहता हूँ..*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मुझे नहीं लगता कोई समस्या होनी चाहिए

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## Black Pearl

> मुझे नहीं लगता कोई समस्या होनी चाहिए


Maaf kijiye mobile se log in hu. Darasal forum par bachho ke chitr lagana mana h.

----------


## Black Pearl

.................

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वाह संदीप जी ...........................

----------


## Black Pearl

> वाह संदीप जी ...........................


इंडियन जी धन्यवाद आपका,, लेकिन लगता है इस सूत्र को आपके और मेरे अलावा कोई नहीं देख रहा है......

कोई कमेन्ट ही नहीं आ रहा है.......
इसलिए पोस्ट करने का भी मन नहीं कर रहा है.....

----------


## cavaliar123456

> सचिन अपनी मिसेज के साथ


 Great pic of great man

----------


## Black Pearl

...................

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## Black Pearl

...........

----------


## Krish13

अच्छा संग्रह है जी................

----------


## Black Pearl

..............
ये हमारे चहेते सचिन का बचपन है

----------


## rohan.531

best best best

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22



----------


## jaihind20

> 


*कौन  हैं  ये  आइटम *  ---------------------------------- :up:

----------


## Black Pearl

...............

----------


## Raman46

नो कमेंट्स

----------


## Black Pearl

अगर किसी को ये सूत्र पसंद आ रहा है तो कृपया कोई कमेन्ट दें, मैं कल आपको सचिन के माता-पिता, व् भाइयों के साथ ली गयी फोटो पोस्ट करूँगा

----------


## Black Pearl

> नो कमेंट्स


सिन्हा जी लगता है और कोई  नहीं है इस सूत्र को देखने वाला, अब आप ही कुछ हौसला बढाइये

----------


## Black Pearl

.............

----------


## Black Pearl

सचिन अपने परिवार के साथ

----------


## nitin

बहोत ही शानदार फोटो 
और भी कुछ फोटो लगाये 
ये फोटो मैंने अभी तक नहीं देखे थे, 
आगे भी कुछ और फोटो लगाये

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> best best best


वाह जी वाह

----------


## Black Pearl

अरे वाह कोई और भी इस सूत्र को देख रहा है, मुझे लगा था मैं फ़ालतू में ही पोस्ट किये जा रहा हूँ.

----------


## Black Pearl

............

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

यहाँ ऐसा ही होता है मित्र नाराज ना हो

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> अरे वाह कोई और भी इस सूत्र को देख रहा है, मुझे लगा था मैं फ़ालतू में ही पोस्ट किये जा रहा हूँ.


यहाँ ऐसा ही होता है मित्र नाराज ना हो

----------


## pradip1981

होसला मत खोवो मेरे दोस्त आपका प्रयास बहुत ही बढ़िया है.

----------


## pradip1981

बहुत ही सराहनीय प्रयास है आपका

----------


## Shri Vijay

*:mango: प्रिय मित्र संजय हिम्मते मर्दा मददे खुदा, होसला बुलंद रखो, बेहतरीन सूत्र के लिए बधाई और शुभकामनाएँ, सूत्र की गतिशीलता आगे भी बनाएँ रखना !
 शुभम भवतु*

----------


## samsej9646

[IMG]MERI TARAF SE KUCH PICS

----------


## samsej9646

KUCH AUR DOSTO

----------


## samsej9646

KAISE LAGE MITR?

----------


## samsej9646

AUR DEKHO DOSTO

----------


## samsej9646

YEH DEKHIYA BHAI

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सन 2011 के ही क्रिकेट के वल्ड कप के सेमीफाइनल में 
भारत ने पाकिस्तान को करारी श्कास्त देने के
 फ़ौरन बाद कि कुछ तस्वीरें*

----------


## Kamal Ji

4.jpg (90.8 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

5.jpg (52.7 KB

----------


## Kamal Ji

6.jpg (92.6 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

7.jpg (70.3 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

8.jpg (96.3 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

9.jpg (61.3 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

10.jpg (84.6 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

11.jpg (82.1 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

12.jpg (91.8 KB)

----------


## Kamal Ji

13.jpg (70.5 KB)

----------


## stylistrokey

एक मेरे तरफ से भी
रंजित सिंहजी विभाजी जिनके नाम से रणजी ट्राफी खेली जाती हैं.

----------


## stylistrokey



----------


## stylistrokey



----------


## stylistrokey



----------


## samsej9646

AAJKE PICS YAARO

----------


## samsej9646

KUCH COMMENTS TO DO YAAR

----------


## samsej9646

:Tiranga: DEKHO AUR PICS DEKHO :Tiranga:

----------


## nisha.12343211

mai dekh rahi hoon

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

संग्रहण अच्छा है लगे रहो आप जैसे बहुत कम होते है जी ऐसे फोटो इक्कठा करते है वर्ना आजकल सब लड़कियों के फोटो ही इक्कठा करते है

----------


## chumki

verry good picture

----------


## samsej9646

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## samsej9646

:Globe:  klllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll  llll  :Globe:

----------


## shashi009

*बहुत अच्छा सूत्र दोस्त, सही बहुत अच्छा लगा पुराने फोटो देख कर, साधुवाद, आप बधाई के पत्र है, और भी पोस्ट कीजिये .*

----------


## Raja44

> 


पुरानी यादेँ ताजा कर दीँ आपने धन्यवाद

----------


## Raman46

> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


पुरानी यादेँ ताजा कर दीँ आपने

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

गुड अपडेट ..................................................  .......

----------


## umabua

विश्वकप भी भगवान को समर्पित...

----------


## umabua

लाजवाब.... सहवाग..... एकदिवसीय खेल में २१९ रनों की पारी... यादगार क्षण .....

----------


## umabua

लेफ्टिनेंट कर्नल महेंद्र सिंह धौनी...

----------


## umabua

सचिन तेंदुलकर के लिए एक और सम्मानजनक दृश्य.... स्टेडियम बैठे दर्शकों के द्वारा बनायी गयी सचिन की विशाल छवि...............

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> सचिन तेंदुलकर के लिए एक और सम्मानजनक दृश्य.... स्टेडियम बैठे दर्शकों के द्वारा बनायी गयी सचिन की विशाल छवि...............Attachment 577088


अद्भुत चित्र ............................

----------

